# This is a little embarassing, but I need to get this off my chest...



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.

And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."

Clearly, something is wrong with me... :\ 

What's wrong with you?  Of What are you slightly (or not so slighty) embarassed?


----------



## Ferret (Sep 25, 2006)

I like some R&B, like Black eyed peas, and Bassment Jax. Altohugh the last one I'm not to embarrassed about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm starting to dig disco.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2006)

I love 50's and 60's acapella and novelty music.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."



Dude. The "The most disturbing thing youve seen/experienced" thread is over here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Dude. The "The most disturbing thing youve seen/experienced" thread is over here.



 ROFL!!!


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Dude. The "The most disturbing thing youve seen/experienced" thread is over here.




That thread kinda disturbs me.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."
> 
> Clearly, something is wrong with me... :\



Only the Paris Hilton part. You need a proper reggae music fix, like UB40 or the iconic legend Bob Marley.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank god Justin Timberlake is bringin sexy back. I was afraid sex was going out of style. We sure dodged the bullet on that one!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 26, 2006)

TB42 - I'm sorry, I must revoke your ears, they have obviously failed you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But as for me my "dirty little secret" is liking... Opera.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 26, 2006)

My dirty secret is...

I like kid shows.

Really. I find myself watching _Arthur_ on PBS.

I, a single 25 year old male. _What's wrong with me?!_

sometimes I also sing the Macarena.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 26, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."
> 
> ...




I... ah... first off, Paris Hilton sings?  Like... she got a recording deal?  

Tracer- I kinda gotta tell you that if you are a teen age girl with no taste in music you are safe with your Justin declaration, otherwise seek help.    

As far as being embarassed by something I did or do-  I listen to classical music, embarassed by my actions here over the past few years (sorry about that   ), and that I have gotten so badly out of shape over the past few years.

But Tracer- man that is a low, Justin and Paris- my God, man.

(The preceeding is brought to you by "Attempt to be Funny, Inc")


----------



## BOZ (Sep 26, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> My dirty secret is...
> 
> I like kid shows.




well, i get a kick out of Spongbob, and Fairly Oddparents.  

of course, i just like watching those to see how many "adult" jokes they can sneak under the radar of the censors.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to be a fan of *Eureka's Castle*.

(Canadian kid show that aired on the early Nickleodeon. Title character was a young lass who inherited the title castle from her grandfather, a wizard. She being a starting wizard who wasn't really all that good at it yet. Other characters included a very young dragon, a snooty bat, and a pair of otters who got into everything. Most of Eureka's time was taken up babysitting the crew)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> Tracer- I kinda gotta tell you that if you are a teen age girl with no taste in music you are safe with your Justin declaration, otherwise seek help.
> 
> But Tracer- man that is a low, Justin and Paris- my God, man.
> 
> (The preceeding is brought to you by "Attempt to be Funny, Inc")



If you must know, I'm in my upper 20's, a man, and have fantastic taste in music.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 26, 2006)

Meh. Modern music all sounds the same to me. "Modern" being most anything from the 20th/21st century. Gimme some good old classical.

And before you ask, I'm 16.


----------



## Dirigible (Sep 26, 2006)

> Thank god Justin Timberlake is bringin sexy back.




Agreed. He borrowed it from _me_, and has been rather tardy about returning it.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to slip into my more _capacious_ trousers.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 26, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> Meh. Modern music all sounds the same to me. "Modern" being most anything from the 20th/21st century. Gimme some good old classical.
> 
> And before you ask, I'm 16.



Cool. I personally have been, over the past year, getting into Symphonic Metal, which combines classical elements and heavy metal and forges it into an amazing, epic-sounding sonic assault.

However, I'm 18, so I don't have your bragging rights 

And I admit to being a total sucker for anything metal or rock


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 26, 2006)

K, _I'm _  not embarrassed but my wife and child may be at times.

ABBA so rules.  No one had so many fun qualities at the same time.  Agnetha and Frida, the costuming, that wonderful 'choreography' they came up with.   Benni and Bjorn came up with some great music.  They just make me smile.

Dean Martin, Bobby Darin and the other 'cool' singers.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpGvR0qVBrs is Bobby Darin, Eddie Fisher and Andy Williams singing 'Do Re Mi'.

Yodeling - my wife hates this.  Teresa Brewer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGiAabR1oxc and Taylor Ware  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwSkDhyd40k

Look up Sheb Wooley and Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs - great novelty songs.


----------



## ph34r (Sep 26, 2006)

I play Dungeons and Dragons...   

/sob


----------



## tonym (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the BeeGees album "Odessa."  The whole thing!!!  My sister bought it when I was a teen and I listened to it and loved it.  It's melancholy, but not too depressing, and nothing like the typical BeeGees songs, SO DON'T JUDGE ME!  

And I like that "Toxic" song by Britney Spears.  When it comes over the radio, I bob my head!  Ack!  

And I like Sinead O'Connor's cover of "All Apologies" more than...gasp...Nirvana's!  I know, that's heresy!!  But she's sooooo GOOD!

Tony M


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 26, 2006)

I too, have a weakness for 1970s pop.  ABBA, Electric Light Orchestra, etc.

But, my bigger confession...I actually kind of liked the Spice Girls.  And not just because 4 of the 5 of them were hot.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I too, have a weakness for 1970s pop.  ABBA, Electric Light Orchestra, etc.
> 
> But, my bigger confession...I actually kind of liked the Spice Girls.  And not just because 4 of the 5 of them were hot.



Oooh!  I have a Spice Girls story.  I bought the cd single (remember those?) of their first hit, "Wannabe."  It was then played to DEATH on every radio station, tv commercial, movie trailer, sporting event, etc...

One day while driving in my car with a friend of mine, she spotted the cd in my book and said, "Why do you have this?"

"Have what?"  I replied, as I snatched it from her hand and chucked it out the window as I was driving.

Good times...good times.

Keep 'em coming, people.  Confession brings pain, and pain brings healing.  We can get through this together.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 26, 2006)

When it's dark...and no one else is home...

I crank up the MP3 of...

"Star Wars".  

No, not John Williams conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.

Meco.

The *disco* version.

::sobs!::


----------



## Ilium (Sep 26, 2006)

I recently put together a CD compilation I entitled "Bad Teen Pop from the Big Bad 80's"

Laura Brannigan
Sheena Easton
The Bangles
Duran Duran

I know my skinny leather tie and pink dress shirt are around here somewhere...


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I recently put together a CD compilation I entitled "Bad Teen Pop from the Big Bad 80's"
> 
> Laura Brannigan
> Sheena Easton
> ...




Where's Tiffany and / or Debbie Gibson???

There was a short period of time in which Duran Duran were sexy and cool.  Then, the 13-year-old girls discovered them, and it was all over.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, you think y'all are that disturbed.

I can top y'all with: I still listen to "MMMbop" by the Hansons.

No one is more disturbed than me!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 27, 2006)

Heh...I have more than 3000 CDs, and I don't know how many LPs & Cassettes...

I have found that EVERYONE has dirty little secrets in their music taste, even if it doesn't show up in their purchases.  I know of a person who not only teaches Jazz, but also a class on the importance of Debbie Gibson.  (Of course, he may be on to something- she IS currently singing on Broadway.)

I, too (despite the prevelance of Metal, New Wave and Jazz in my collection) like ABBA and B-Spears' "Toxic" but don't own any of either.

Some of the ones that actually show up in my collection: Duran Duran, Europe, Slaughter, Paula Abdul, Vain, Bang Tango...the list goes on.

However, if you try to use any of that against me, I'll track you down and blast your bedroom with the sounds of Public Enemy and Godflesh.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2006)

tonym said:
			
		

> And I like that "Toxic" song by Britney Spears.  When it comes over the radio, I bob my head!  Ack!




I used to like that song, but then again, hanging out with friends back in the day who were obsessed with Britney Spears, I either had to get used to listening to her or go crazy.  I think it's essentially the only song of hers that I actually managed to like.  Well, and Me Against the Music as well, but then I got tired of those songs, FINALLY.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 27, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Where's Tiffany and / or Debbie Gibson???
> 
> There was a short period of time in which Duran Duran were sexy and cool.  Then, the 13-year-old girls discovered them, and it was all over.



 Tiffany and Debbie Gibson were too "young" for me even then.  You'll note most of the listed artists appeal directly to the hormones of teenage boys/young men and had videos that would have trouble getting aired today.  Girls on Film, anyone?


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Sep 27, 2006)

I love the Skater Boy song by Avril Lavene(sp).  

My true guilty confession is that I'm severely out of the loop on popular music.  I recognize the names of big name bands, and some songs are familiar if I hear then on the radio (though I don't often listen to the radio), but I can't match the two together.

I'm pretty good at blank, neutral looks of "oh, yeah, mhmm, mhmm" when someone mentions a name I probably ought to know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 27, 2006)

Erm...just for the record- if you like ABBA, you might enjoy Scissor Sisters (whose new album is now in stores).


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 27, 2006)

MonkeyDragon said:
			
		

> I love the Skater Boy song by Avril Lavene(sp).



Laveigne? Linguini? Lavine? Ravine? Raven? Whaaaa??!!


----------



## tonym (Sep 27, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, you think y'all are that disturbed.
> 
> I can top y'all with: I still listen to "MMMbop" by the Hansons.
> 
> No one is more disturbed than me!




I find this hard to believe.  MMMbop?  

You must be thinking of "She Bop" by Cyndi Lauper.

Or maybe your hand spasmed on the keyboard while you were typing "Candles in the Wind" or "Karma Chameleon."

Hanson?  Haha, as IF.

Tony M


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't the name actually like sk8er boy or something like that?

And there's a g in her name [don't know why I know that...], Avril Lavigne maybe?


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 27, 2006)

tonym said:
			
		

> I find this hard to believe.  MMMbop?
> 
> Hanson?  Haha, as IF.



What other male today would be listening to a Hanson song but me? 

I'm THAT disturbed, okay?


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Sep 27, 2006)

Most of the songs and artists on this thread I've never even heard of. Is that a good thing or not?


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Erm...just for the record- if you like ABBA, you might enjoy Scissor Sisters (whose new album is now in stores).




Don't own any of their music, but I like what I've heard on the radio.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 27, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."
> 
> Clearly, something is wrong with me... :\




Holy crap.  I thought I was the only one.  I think Justin Timberlake has actually been doing some interesting stuff, but I haven't really -liked- any of it.  "Sexy Back" is really growing on me, though.

And I was really pissed to find out Paris Hilton did "Stars Are Blind".

The Jessica Simpson one, "A Public Affair", is pretty good.

My dirty little music secret?  Abba, Ace of Base, Aqua, (some) Spice Girls, Madonna, '80s pop (including, yes, Tiffany).  Anything really, really, upbeat, with a beat.  It distracts the "distracting" part of my ADD brain, and lets "me" concentrate.

Also celtic rock.

I fake interest in rock, oldies, or NPR on job sites, depending on who's there.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 27, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I recently put together a CD compilation I entitled "Bad Teen Pop from the Big Bad 80's"
> 
> Laura Brannigan
> Sheena Easton
> ...




 I grew up in the '80s, so I'm right there with you.

Straddle the line, in discord and rhyme
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
Mouth is alive with juices like wine
And I'm hungry like the wolf

I was quite young then so no fashion influence. That'd come later with the jeans with holes in them.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 27, 2006)

MonkeyDragon said:
			
		

> I love the Skater Boy song by Avril Lavene(sp).




Ska8er Boy is okay. I enjoy it when it on the radio, but I won't make any effort to listen to it otherwise. For a brief period of time I really liked her Complicated song. I don't know why.


----------



## Sandain (Sep 27, 2006)

I still like A-HA


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 27, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I too, have a weakness for 1970s pop.  ABBA, Electric Light Orchestra, etc.
> 
> But, my bigger confession...I actually kind of liked the Spice Girls.  And not just because 4 of the 5 of them were hot.



At least ELO is cool...  

SPICE GIRLS - you are so lame.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 27, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I grew up in the '80s, so I'm right there with you.
> 
> Straddle the line, in discord and rhyme
> I'm on the hunt I'm after you
> ...



Her name was Frito and she made some corn chips, yeah... (or something like that.  )
/yep, I've been making fun of songs for a very very very long time./


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 27, 2006)

Sandain said:
			
		

> I still like A-HA



A-HA ROCKS!!!!
Mostly because I can sing along and hit that high A over C and watch peoples chin hit the floor (male musician with MANY years of experience.)


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> At least ELO is cool...
> 
> SPICE GIRLS - you are so lame.




Well, in my defense...

I don't actually own any Spice Girls albums (and only have 2 MP3s from them).  OTOH, I own every ELO album.


----------



## Kid Socrates (Sep 27, 2006)

I tend to stick to rock or intelligent pop. I am a huge Sting fan, own every album and most of the B-sides. I like my required number of current bands (Green Day, Dave Matthews Band, Maroon 5, Franz Ferdinand), I dislike the required number of current bands to keep an indie cred (Coldplay, Papa Roach, half of what's played on Top 40), and I even like some local bands, including ones that have broken up so I can talk about how great music was "back then." (Washington D.C.-based Dismemberment Plan and Lawrence, KS band Anything But Joey)

But, um, well. Okay, there's this song by Marc Anthony called "I Need To Know." When it came on the radio a while back, my friend Brian and I were driving around, and both of us, immediately, "See, this is why music is going downhill." "Oh, yeah! It's trite, it's sophomoric, the music is over-the-top and the sampling is bad." "Not to mention..."

And then less than a minute later, both of us, top of our lungs, "TELL ME BABY GIRL 'CAUSE I NEED TO KNOOOOOW!"

Every time that song comes on I am required by my soul to turn my radio up as loud as it goes and turn into a Latino singing sensation. And I'm not happy about it.

I also really like N Sync's "Pop." I'm so ashamed.

Also -- is it possible to hear Chris Isaak's "Wicked Game" without singing along to it in a ridiculously over-the-top campy style? I have so far been unable to resist.


----------



## Atavar (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yarr!  Argh!  Fiddlee dee!*

For some reason I llike the song "You're a Pirate" from that kids' show, LazyTown.  I even have it as my MySpace page's song.  I keep picturing playing that song as background music during a pirate-themed D&D session.  Savage Tide, anyone....? 

Later,

Atavar

------

"Yarr!  Argh!  Fiddlee dee!  If you love to sail the seas, you--are--a PIRATE!" - You're a Pirate (LazyTown)


----------



## somecallmetim (Sep 28, 2006)

I prefer the Backyardigans "A Pirate says ARRRR!" and sometimes even sing along with it.

Tim


----------



## jeff37923 (Sep 28, 2006)

Another closet ABBA fan here.
Please don't tell my collection of Punk Rock cassettes...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with you?  Of What are you slightly (or not so slighty) embarassed?




You had to ask?  You know me well.  All I will say is, check out my location.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 28, 2006)

I have to admit to owning a Richard Marx CD. Not my proudest possession. 

buzzard


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 28, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> TB42 - I'm sorry, I must revoke your ears, they have obviously failed you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey - JUSTA MINUTE!

What's wrong with Opera? I enjot quite a bit of it and have gone to live performances now and again. Hmm ... probably my favorite was the version of "The Marraige of Figaro" that I saw in Helsinki. But then again I like to go to Shakespeare plays too....


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Isn't the name actually like sk8er boy or something like that?
> 
> And there's a g in her name [don't know why I know that...], Avril Lavigne maybe?



You are correct...
http://www.avrillavigne.com/

Her music is great.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> A-HA ROCKS!!!!
> Mostly because I can sing along and hit that high A over C and watch peoples chin hit the floor (male musician with MANY years of experience.)



I always liked A-ha's "Take on Me". That was good song. I never really got into their music, but my sister did. 

A-ha has returned from obscurity with some new albums. "Minor Earth Major Sky" in 2000, "Lifelines" in 2002, and "Analogue" in 2005. Go here for more details.

Man, I love WikipediA. You can find information on almost anything on that site.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 29, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> You are correct...
> http://www.avrillavigne.com/
> 
> Her music is great.




Wow, actually spelled it correctly.  I'm impressed.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Sep 29, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Ska8er Boy is okay. I enjoy it when it on the radio, but I won't make any effort to listen to it otherwise. For a brief period of time I really liked her Complicated song. I don't know why.





I like the complicated song as well.  I think the big thing is that it's CATCHY.  Darn catchy.  the kind of song that it's easy to belt out in one's car.

Ska8er Boy always makes me extra happy because it reminds me of a couple of characters in a story/rpg I was really into at the time, and because it was on the radio all the time when I was working on it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 30, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with you. I like the songs too. Don't plan on getting the albums, tho.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 30, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, you think y'all are that disturbed.
> 
> I can top y'all with: I still listen to "MMMbop" by the Hansons.
> 
> No one is more disturbed than me!




Been there. Done that. 

Even listen to Vanilla Ice on occasion.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 30, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Been there. Done that.
> 
> Even listen to Vanilla Ice on occasion.




That _is_ embarrasing

...ice, ice baby...


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 1, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even listen to Vanilla Ice on occasion.



The only white rapper I can tolerate, next to the Beastie Boys. 

_Brass Monkey... Brass Monkey, Monkey..._


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _Brass Monkey... Brass Monkey, Monkey..._




Oh man, I can't STAND that song.  I feel pain whenever I hear it, which thankfully isn't often.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 1, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, I can't STAND that song.  I feel pain whenever I hear it, which thankfully isn't often.



_Brass Monkey ... Brass Monkey, Monkey..._


----------



## Aurora (Oct 1, 2006)

somecallmetim said:
			
		

> I prefer the Backyardigans "A Pirate says ARRRR!" and sometimes even sing along with it.
> 
> Tim




Oh hell yeah! LOL. I can't help but sing along to it! Backyardigans is my little ones current favorite show and the pirate episode is her fave. It helps thats she is constantly surrounded by pirate stuff and one of her first words was "pirate".


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone else listen to Richard Cheese?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _Brass Monkey ... Brass Monkey, Monkey..._




*runs away* screaming "Ahhhh, keep it away!  Keep it away!"


----------



## BOZ (Oct 2, 2006)

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> Anyone else listen to Richard Cheese?




good stuff.


----------



## Goblyn (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an MP3 of The Ladybugs' Picnic. It's playing right now. I can't not sing along with it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 4, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The only white rapper I can tolerate, next to the Beastie Boys.
> 
> _Brass Monkey... Brass Monkey, Monkey..._




It's surprising just how well "Fight For Your Right (To Party)" has held up over the years...


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 5, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I recently put together a CD compilation I entitled "Bad Teen Pop from the Big Bad 80's"
> 
> Laura Brannigan
> Sheena Easton
> ...





Dude, thats rad stuff.  

I wear my skinny tie all the time.


----------



## Kormydigar (Oct 5, 2006)

I really like GWAR.................still. I think Skumdogs of the Universe is a work of pure musical genius.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 8, 2006)

There isnt much I wont listen to as far as music goes. Some of it I wont listen to for very long, but I think almost everything is nice for a little while and variety. Except Middle Eastern pop...Man, that stuff makes my hair gray and my teeth hurt.


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 11, 2006)

I must say that i like... or should say liked... Boy bands and britney spears.  not a high time in my life


----------



## LcKedovan (Oct 11, 2006)

jeff37923 said:
			
		

> Another closet ABBA fan here.
> Please don't tell my collection of Punk Rock cassettes...




Sid Vicious is turning violently in his grave as we type...   

-W.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 11, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> I must say that i like... or should say liked... Boy bands and britney spears.  not a high time in my life



Nothing wrong with that. It's when they grew up that I don't like.  

Even I'm starting to like Christina Aguilera again (after her "slut with a nose-pierce" phase).


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 12, 2006)

cool, thanks for the support,


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2006)

Harmon said:
			
		

> I... ah... first off, Paris Hilton sings?  Like... she got a recording deal?



Well, she certainly got a record deal. Whether she actually sings is another question.


glass.


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> But, my bigger confession...I actually kind of liked the Spice Girls.  And not just because 4 of the 5 of them were hot.



One of them (Emma Bunton, formerly Baby Spice) is currently a contestant on Strictly Come Dancing*, which strikes be as a bit of a cheat (as a Spice Girl she did quite a lot of dancing, and got paid for it, so to my mind she is a professional dancer). Still, I can't bring myself to mind too much! 

* Good programme, stupid name. I believe the US version is called 'Dancing With The Stars', which makes much more sense.



glass.


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2006)

Sandain said:
			
		

> I still like A-HA



Me too, although it is less a case of 'still' because I only really got into them long after when they were popular (There was this girl...what can I say).

I only have their stuff up to when they went on hiatus (Memorial Beech). Is the stuff since they reformed any good?


glass.


----------



## Ghendar (Oct 12, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's song, "Sexy Back," just came on the radio and I'm diggin' it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> And while that's not too bad, I have to confess that I kinda liked Paris Hilton's song, "Stars Are Blind."
> 
> Clearly, something is wrong with me... :\




Clearly.  Turn in your man card. 

However, I like to watch Bing Crosby movies, so what the hell do I know?


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's surprising just how well "Fight For Your Right (To Party)" has held up over the years...



Heard that on the radio just yesterday... 

"Aw mom, your just jelous, it's the Beastie Boys!"

I really ought to buy a BB CD, but there are a lot of bands on my 'really oughta buy' list.


glass.


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2006)

Ghendar said:
			
		

> Clearly.  Turn in your man card.



There's a card? Why didn't I get one?   


glass.


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2006)

All these replies, and I haven't answered the OP's question:

I was surpised to discover recently that I really quite like Girls Aloud.

And not just on the TV either, I actually like how they sound, even if I can't see them. Although of course, four of the five are very easy on the eyes as well (and even Cheryl isn't bad looking), so seeing them as well is a bonus.

Haven't bought any of there stuff though.


glass.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 12, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> There's a card? Why didn't I get one?



To receive your ManCard, email a photo of your private parts to *PirateCat.* Allow six to eight weeks to authenticate the photo and approve your card issuance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 13, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> To receive your ManCard, email a photo of your private parts to *PirateCat.* Allow six to eight weeks to authenticate the photo and approve your card issuance.





And no photo adjustments either.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And no photo adjustments either.




Hehe.  Awwww.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2006)

I like Avril Lavigne.  And Sarah McLaughlan.  But the worst guilty pleasure would have to be ABBA, I think.

And Beastie Boys rule.  That brass monkey's a funky monkey.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2006)

tonym said:
			
		

> And I like that "Toxic" song by Britney Spears.  When it comes over the radio, I bob my head!  Ack!




It sickens me, too, that I don't change the station when I hear that song.  In fact, the very thought of it makes me want to commit seppuku.  Where's my katana at?


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It sickens me, too, that I don't change the station when I hear that song.  In fact, the very thought of it makes me want to commit seppuku.  Where's my katana at?



Too bulky to commit a proper seppuku, unless you're severing the artery on your neck in haste.


----------



## glass (Oct 13, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> To receive your ManCard, email a photo of your private parts to *PirateCat.* Allow six to eight weeks to authenticate the photo and approve your card issuance.



On its way! 

(Only kidding, don't worry PC)


glass.


----------



## glass (Oct 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It sickens me, too, that I don't change the station when I hear that song.  In fact, the very thought of it makes me want to commit seppuku.  Where's my katana at?



Wasn't seppuku done with the wakizashi?


glass.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 13, 2006)

Ghendar said:
			
		

> Clearly.  Turn in your man card.
> 
> However, I like to watch Bing Crosby movies, so what the hell do I know?




Dude, Bing Crosby was the s**t. All the old crooners are cool in my book. In my cd player you'll find Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra right next to Disturbed and Goldfinger.


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 13, 2006)

I didnt get a man card either glass so we can be non-men together


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 14, 2006)

The Carpenters

BTW, the Beastie Boys did bog standard sleazy dive rock with carppy vocals.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 14, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> Wasn't seppuku done with the wakizashi?



The person who wish to end his life would use a wakizashi. That person however can ask for a kaishaku (or a "second" person) to assist his seppuku ritual. The kaishaku wields the katana, ready to behead the person committing seppuku, just in case the person hesitates or before he makes a cowardly girlish shriek of pain while he disembowel himself.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 14, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> BTW, the Beastie Boys did bog standard sleazy dive rock with carppy vocals.



That can only mean Eminem is even worse.


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2006)

Eminem is a guiness.  Too bad he is so negative.  I enjoy his mockery of the very music that makes him popular.  He understands the system and the fanbase.  

However- like most Rap- its too damned negative,  racial and full of hate.


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> The Carpenters
> 
> BTW, the Beastie Boys did bog standard sleazy dive rock with carppy vocals.




what he said :\ 


do we have an languist in the house?  


and why am I thinking of Airplane the Movie now?


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 19, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> Eminem is a guiness.



Sorry, but he's no Sir Alec _Guinness._ 

He's no genius either.


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 19, 2006)

eminem is a wanna be. he is a bandwaggoner on the rap train.


----------



## grimwell (Oct 19, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> eminem is a wanna be. he is a bandwaggoner on the rap train.



He also has a nice home in the Detroit suburbs, and a hefty pile of money.

I'll be a wanna be if those are the results.


----------



## dragonhead (Oct 19, 2006)

never thought of it that way


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Back from the dead!*

Ok, so as I sit here at work with the radio on, I'm ashamed to admit that the "Girlfriend" song by Avril Lavigne has grown on me.  I absolutely hated it for a while, yet now when I hear it, it is actually kinda fun.

And her "When You're Gone" song is pretty slick too.

Do I owe someone one of my man cards?

(Makes me think of this commercial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4HalGc6Ypk)

Just thought I'd raise this thread to see of what else we are ashamed...


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2007)

Shainia Twain's "Feel like a woman"..... and sadly I sing to it.   

beyond that.... I'm not embarrassed that I like Hip Hop and even listen to some Crunk.  I also enjoy my 80's hair bands.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 17, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Girls on Film, anyone?



Ah. Duran Duran. That and David Bowie's "China Girl" video.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 17, 2007)

grimwell said:
			
		

> He also has a nice home in the Detroit suburbs, and a hefty pile of money.
> 
> I'll be a wanna be if those are the results.



As long as my money doesn't end up in your hands, or Eminem's for that matter.  

You can be the best wannabe that you can be.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 17, 2007)

I liked Avril Lavigne's first two albums, but this last one, I don't know.  Marriage must be making her happy or something, 'cause it's saccharine sweet crap.

Anyhoo, her, Sarah McLaughlin and Nelly Furtado are about the only pop I can stand.  More of a Breaking Benjamin/Shiny Toy Guns/Crossfade/Three Days Grace guy.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 17, 2007)

You know, I really never had heard Justin Timberlake until recently. I had known of him, thanks to threads like this. But Tiesto did a remix of one of his songs (Love Stoned) and constantly would play it on his radio show (Club Life) a few months ago. 

The vocals are terrible. It's like somewhere between male and female. But it's not like the falsetto singing. I don't know how to describe it. But it's awful. 

Anyway, the only cd I'm really embarassed to own is one by the Prodigy, especially as the hit song on it is really really tacky. (Catchy and a big hit at the time, but tacky).  I have many that I really wonder what I was thinking when I bought it, like one by Aimee Mann's boyfriend, or Steve Vai or the Jinglecats.


----------



## warlord (Nov 17, 2007)

I know all the words to every Fall Out Boy and Paramore song. I normally wouyld feel bad about that but now their fanbases are mostly tween-age girls. On top of that I sometimes sing "A thousand miles" by Vanessa Carlton and I front a screamo band so that's about as anti-screamo as I can get. Does liking the Counting Crows and Click 5 count as bad? Cause if it does then I'm guilty of that too.


----------

